# Hours, hours, hours



## Apple425 (Apr 24, 2020)

So I recently transferred Target stores and management seems nice and all, but I have been getting less and less hours every week. For some clarification, I have 100 percent OPEN availability and yet I only get scheduled 10-14 hours a week. I even checked Kronos for the week of May 3rd and I only have 4 hours that week... Is this due to an overall lack of hours in the store or does management just not like me? I work in style by the way.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 24, 2020)

It sounds like the management doesn’t like, yeah , that’s it. Can’t be any other reason.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

Store hours are cut everywhere.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2020)

Hours for style are non-existent right now.  Ask to work in Fulfillment.  Or take cleaning shifts.  My store has 1 style all day, and that's it.


----------



## TLSpot (Apr 24, 2020)

Hours at my store are even cut in half for fulfillment TMs right now. Try to pick up shifts if you can.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 25, 2020)

It seems like hours are being brutally cut in our store, and many others, for the next month. My guess is that although it didn't affect the company's overall financials that badly yet, stores like Target lost a bloody fortune on unsold and unreturnable Easter merchandise. They're now looking at almost-nonexistent sales for Graduation and much lower-than-typical volume for Mother's Day, Father's Day and summer.  

Many other retailers are in far worse shape right now, but Target has incurred a lot of financial losses underneath the surface of very strong and continued sales of food and essential items.  This is due to circumstances which could not conceivably have been anticipated in advance.  Anyway, it's my best guess as to the brutal cuts in hours for store TMs.


----------



## TTB (Apr 27, 2020)

Hmmm don't know about that. My store got hit hard for easter it was ravished. People in masks making quarantine easter baskets....every non-essential department gets shopped hard and making sales. As for graduations people are willing to spend even more money for their kids that are missing out....right now instant cameras and tripods seem to be a trend for them....maybe its just my store....but hours still being cut.


----------



## dcworker (Apr 27, 2020)

if you live near a distribution center transfer 52 hours mandatory since march 1 little over $1,200 a week


----------



## Fyi (May 6, 2020)

File for partial unemployment ASAP. You will get state unemployment and the $600 pandemic unemployment assistance.


----------



## jackandcat (May 9, 2020)

I'm starting to pick up extra shifts. We're having more call-outs than usual, and a couple of folks are on LOA.  I noticed the iconic "We're Hiring" sandwich board hasn't been at the store entry during the past few days. The massive COVID-19 surge in unemployment makes it easy for Spot to fill vacant positions, and the company is cutting back on new hiring.  
P.S. Although most UI claimants have completely lost their jobs, in most states you can apply for UI if you are "partially unemployed" in terms of reduced hours and reduced income  (but All States Are Not The Same - *ASANTS ver. 2*)


----------

